# Need a herd name



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So I'm seriously considering becoming a member of ADGA and I need a herd name, It was going to be Willow Creek but I feel that I need/want something shorter. I want something peaceful but also something that is going to catch peoples attention.
Ideas?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

you can do the initials of your farm name if you have one. if that doesn't appeal you could do something with mist or fog or other things like that, also try to stay away from names like acres and meadows because those take up more characters. you also have to come up with three options. for example, my options are, OPF (old post farm) OPFS (old post farm saanens) old post. hope this helped I'm going through this process too, today I'm printing out all applications that i need to do. good luck!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you checked to see if someone already has that name?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you close to any landmarks or funny named things? Some other options include including part of your last name, any landscape/landmark features you're close to, particular species.

I decided to go with Enchanted Hills, after also getting advice from people here. I live right next to a road called the Enchanted Highway....and I live below some hills.....lol. My parents farm is called Antelope Creek Ranch (along with a million other farms it seems, but it's nothing official), because they live next to....you guessed it, Antelope Creek .


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well there's Inscription rock but that's long. There is a little area out here called Timberlake but that's kind of long too.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So defiantly going to become a member and I have found two possible herd names that I like. And when I put that name it to the ADGA pedigree search nothing came up! Sooo....
1. Above The clouds
2. Airborne Magic
I'm still looking for a third and keeping an eye out for any that I might like better than these two.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay starting a list.
Blue Eyed Bandit
Colors Of The Wind
Diamond Flame
Immortal Flame
I saw on the ADGA website that the herd name and goat's name combined has to be max. 30 letters, does that include spaces? Any other suggestions? i'd like to keep the herd name at 15-18 letters (that's including spaces)


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Email them and ask for help with the herd name. Super nice peeps. Helped me get mine


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I like above the clouds the best so far, out of the ones on your list. Colors of the Wind, #2.

With ADGA do you have to have a 4 letter herd suffix tattoo like with ABGA?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The 30 characters does include spaces.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The longer the ADGA registered name, the shorter the goats' name can be. 
You can call your farm anything you like, but make the ADGA name super short.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lstein said:


> With ADGA do you have to have a 4 letter herd suffix tattoo like with ABGA?


Mine is 3 letters. Not sure if you can go lower.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You can do two I'm pretty sure


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

The most you can have for the tattoo is 4. And the because of the thirty letters and spaces I'm going to try to keep the herd name at fifteen letters and spaces, then I have fifteen letters and spaces for the name.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Rustic Sunrise
Winged Avenger 
Kenya Acres
I'm going to be posting a few lists of possible herd names and then in a week or so pick out my favorite (and shortest) 3 and get this show on the road!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

rustic sunrise is a great one


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I think I'm going submit rustic sunrise,immortal fire and above the clouds. But probably not in that order. My brother was reading reading the list over my moms shoulder and says that winged avenger is the best one with something about superman and batman for second and third.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like Above the Clouds best, but if you need shorter maybe something like Cloudwalker, Winged Sun, Sungoats, or Sunblaze. Kenya Sun is only 2 letters shorter than Kenya acres. Are you in Kenya? I have friends there.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I think I'm going to submit them in this order.Well I think I have picked my three
*Caribbean Sea*
*Black Pearl*
*At Words End *
If I get any of these names I'm going to have a Jack Sparrow


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

lol i knew it!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> lol i knew it!


 I'm confused, you knew what?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay I keep changing my mind, not sure if I want to put them in this order
*At Worlds End 
Black Pearl
Caribbean Sea*
Or 
*Black Pearl
At Words End
Caribbean Sea*


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i knew you would say you want a jack sparrow


----------

